# How to: Flash Bios (Button) B450 for Ryzen 3600



## wheresmycar (Jul 16, 2019)

I've recently learned some MSI B450 motherboards costing as little as £90-£100 come equipped with a Flash BIOS button. 

Just for some clarification:

1. So basically I don't need a previous generation processor to update BIOS in order to use a 3000 series Ryzen CPU?

2. I have some idea how this process works from reading online but can someone offer a quick step by step guide. Doesn't have to be a detailed one, just covering the key basics. A boost of confidence, affirmative!

3. Is the Flash BIOS button option safe to use or are certain issues prevalent? This will be key to determining whether I should just squeeze out another £50 and grab an X570 motherboard (i much rather save the money for a later upgrade on the GPU, i.e. AIB 5700 / RTX 2060-S, if possible)


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 16, 2019)

Those instructions would be on MSI's site or in the owners manual for that motherboard.  How are we supposed to give you step by step instructions for some unknown motherboard?  There is also the possibility of losing features of the motherboards in order to make it work.  Not worth it.

I disagree with w1zzard about saving money with buying a X470/B450 motherboard to use with a 3000 series Ryzen.  If you have to buy a motherboard, buy a X570.  What would you do when PCI-e 4.0 NVME drives become price competitive?


----------



## flmatter (Jul 16, 2019)

B450 Tomahawk board    page 40 explains it, pages 38-40 cover the bios for a tomahawk board.  Different boards may have different manuals and page #'s
If you are on a shoe string budget I get it but I agree with @thebluebumblebee  buy the x570 with the new cpu.


----------



## wheresmycar (Jul 16, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Those instructions would be on MSI's site or in the owners manual for that motherboard.  How are we supposed to give you step by step instructions for some unknown motherboard?  There is also the possibility of losing features of the motherboards in order to make it work.  Not worth it.



lol you're right. I somehow overlooked the possibility of checking the manual - thanks to flmatter, just checked it!

Any particular features at risk? 



thebluebumblebee said:


> I disagree with w1zzard about saving money with buying a X470/B450 motherboard to use with a 3000 series Ryzen.  If you have to buy a motherboard, buy a X570.  What would you do when PCI-e 4.0 NVME drives become price competitive?



I was under the impression PCI-e 4.0/NVME has no significance in gaming performance? Am i missing something? Does the near future hold favourable possibilities for a gaming rig with pcie 4.0?



flmatter said:


> B450 Tomahawk board    page 40 explains it, pages 38-40 cover the bios for a tomahawk board.  Different boards may have different manuals and page #'s
> If you are on a shoe string budget I get it but I agree with @thebluebumblebee  buy the x570 with the new cpu.



Thanks mate. The Tomahawk is the mobo I was looking at for £90. The instructions look easy to follow - so that's one thing out of the way


----------



## El Cinico (Jul 16, 2019)

In case You missed it in the news on TPU, MSI should soon launch the MAX series of their B450/X470 motherboards with more BIOS memory and Ryzen 3000 support out of the box. 

You could just wait for that if You're not in hurry.

Link


----------



## wheresmycar (Aug 15, 2019)

El Cinico said:


> In case You missed it in the news on TPU, MSI should soon launch the MAX series of their B450/X470 motherboards with more BIOS memory and Ryzen 3000 support out of the box.
> 
> You could just wait for that if You're not in hurry.
> 
> Link



I've got all the time in the world to be honest. Younger brothers BDAY is in October and he's been promised to receive my current gaming rig and daily driver (which is very decent for 2019 and beyond). I'm currently on a quest to learn as much info as I can, and open to all options within this time frame. 

Oddly enough, i've found a new hobby with this build project in mind......just learning about anything and everything, even touching up on areas where the wallet can't reach. Thank you for adding MAX mobo possibility - see, no day is dull for me on TPU


----------



## El Cinico (Aug 15, 2019)

Glad I could help. Don't know where You live, but here in my small european country Tomahawk Max has been available for weeks already, so it should definitely be everywhere by October.

Anyways have fun with Your build.


----------

